# POO on my tenderloins HELP!!!



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

well shot a doe this morning and while field dressing her cut the intestions and got poo all over and its on the tenderloins  and after cleaning them they still smell like poo , any sugestions on what to do I dont want to through them out. What ever u do do not do this cause holly crap does it stink.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Try washing them up with vinegar. Anytime we have killed a deer with a less than desireable hit, we have cleaned the inner cavity out with water, then washed it out again with white vinegar. If that does not take care of it, sorry pitch em and chalk it up to lesson learned about being careful when field dressing.


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

I did the same thing ,if it was rinsed before it dried it should be fine....marinate them a little poo wont hurt ya:lol:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

fry em up and see how they taste. worst case is they taste like sh1t.:lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

wild bill said:


> fry em up and see how they taste. worst case is they taste like sh1t.:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that's a ****** ****suasion


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

you might try using a smaller chainsaw when gutting one next time 

wash and soak in salt water with vinager over night,,

lessons learned the hard way, I have gut shot a few over the years, bad angles, moving my arm to watch the arrow go,, deer stepped forward ect, it happens, I try to get the deer in hung, skinned and washed with an hour of the shot, garden hose the cavity till it smells like meat, not the guts,, salt and vinager works well in the Inside tenderloins, I always soak them anyway. 
good luck


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

wild bill said:


> fry em up and see how they taste. worst case is they taste like sh1t.:lol:


That's some funny crap.:evil:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Guess you'll be a little more carefull field dressing next time!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Backstraphunter (Oct 15, 2009)

Try soakin them in milk. Takes the gamy taste out a the venison mite take the crap out too.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

This topic comes up every year in here between Oct. and Jan. 

Fecal matter on any game meat will ruin it. If you can cut out the infected parts do that and it will help. Do as advised, cook them up and give them a try. I doubt you'll be happy with the taste, but it might help to reinforce the lesson of making sure your venison is not tainted with stomach and/or intestine contents. 

Shot placement and gutting technique are the two causes of tainted meat. I could also toss in bullet type, but that is another story.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Man-Up and eat it:lol:...I'm sure you've ate worse..


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I agree completely, that is why I am so picky about mt shots. Early 80's, hard angle, came in too far back and got stomach. The tenderloins were horrid and I swear I could taste stomach in that whole deer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 19, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> This topic comes up every year in here between Oct. and Jan.
> 
> Fecal matter on any game meat will ruin it. If you can cut out the infected parts do that and it will help. .


 
I would like to agree with Whit1, remove any undesirable material with a knife first. Many don't realize that washing the area with water only spreads the fecal material to the rest of the cavity ie the round. 

Carlyle


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

2 things that ruin venison, contact with blood for several hours and stomach (including fecal) contents. I grew up hating venison because my father didn't know how to take care of it between the kill and butcher. I loved hunting though and after eating the first deer I shot, I couldn't believe I was eating the same animal. One thing for sure, if you eat it, you will forever remember the smell and taste of crappy venison and its something you will be able to smell a mile away from then on. :lol:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Tenderloins makes a great gift for the in-laws or annoying co-worker! :evilsmile


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have had that happen a couple of times. I took a filet knife and cut the outside layer of the loin's off and they were fine.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> 2 things that ruin venison, *contact with blood for several hours *and stomach (including fecal) contents.


 
Yupper on the blood part as well.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

thill said:


> Tenderloins makes a great gift for the in-laws or annoying co-worker! :evilsmile



Or that hunting buddy you never hear from until he needs something....lol


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I would pitch them. Backstraps are better anyway...


----------

